# Good Gun



## brofoster (Dec 12, 2020)

I am looking to purchase another shotgun.  Something I can shoot ducks and maybe a turkey with so the cammo is needed.  I've racked my brain trying to find a cammo Benelli Montefeltro.  Any good advice on who still has that gun or a comparable option??.  

And yes.......I understand most of the guns and ammo are bought up with respect to the social climate!


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 12, 2020)

Personally we’ve killed a bunch of ducks and turkeys with ole Benelli M1 black guns but I’d check Gun Broker .. good luck


----------



## leroy (Dec 12, 2020)

Just bought the beretta a400 extreme, love it.


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 12, 2020)

I have 2 beretta a300’s and love them. I recently got a Retay. That’s all I’ve been shooting since the season opened


----------



## alphachief (Dec 12, 2020)

Love my Browning A5.  Eats 3.5’s with little recoil.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 12, 2020)

Beretta A300 for me. 
The 3 B's and you can't go wrong. 
Whichever one fits the best is the one. 

& Camo isn't "needed" to kill ducks or turkeys. Maybe wanted, but not needed.


----------



## rab1951 (Dec 12, 2020)

Beretta A300 for me too.  its shoots great, never had a problem with it and wasnt to bad for the budget.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 12, 2020)

jeremy sharpton said:


> I have 2 beretta a300’s and love them. I recently got a Retay. That’s all I’ve been shooting since the season opened


I was looking at the retay the other day online. Looks real similar to benelli design.  I've been on the benelli train for 20 yrs or so. Love all 4 of mine


----------



## Wire Nut (Dec 12, 2020)

Retay was established the year Benelli’s patent ran out. Almost identical. The only difference I can see is the Retay’s trigger comes out with the push of a button and the bolt slides out when the barrel is removed


----------



## JROESEL (Dec 13, 2020)

brofoster said:


> I am looking to purchase another shotgun.  Something I can shoot ducks and maybe a turkey with so the cammo is needed.  I've racked my brain trying to find a cammo Benelli Montefeltro.  Any good advice on who still has that gun or a comparable option??.
> 
> And yes.......I understand most of the guns and ammo are bought up with respect to the social climate!



I was in your situation not to long ago, I held a montefeltro and several other names and models, ended up going with a beneli m2 in 20 gauge, I love it, if your looking for a 12, you have to look at the Vinci, I don’t know where you live, but if you can, go to barrows in butler, they’ll have everything for you to hold and you want beat there price!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 13, 2020)

The montefeltro doesn't fit me well, same as the a5.  Both have flat vent ribs, I have to put my cheek down on the stock farther than I like.  The m2 and sbe2 point perfect for my style.  Vinci points the same as those 2 with the raised vent rib..  It's all about what you like when you put it to your shoulder.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm a fan of the Franchi Affinity. I have the 20 but I imagine the 12 is just as nice.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 13, 2020)

one aside here. Depending on what you decide on, stock is not completely GON for guns.

Yes, the lower end models have mostly all been sold, but there was a good bit of mid and upper tier stock available at some stores. Many models of the various B guns and so on. Two of my locals. BPS and Sportsman’s warehouse had stuff in stock. (New, and bps is known to be a bit over priced.)

The utilitarian stuff, for example, 870’s and mossy 88/500,etc.. totally out of stock. Ditto all the other low end products.




brofoster said:


> I am looking to purchase another shotgun.  Something I can shoot ducks and maybe a turkey with so the cammo is needed.  I've racked my brain trying to find a cammo Benelli Montefeltro.  Any good advice on who still has that gun or a comparable option??.
> 
> And yes.......*I understand most of the guns and ammo are bought up with respect to the social climate*!


----------



## Bearit (Dec 13, 2020)

Benelli, don’t waste money on anything else. I’ve had and tried all the “greatest” guns, the benelli is tried and true and you won’t go wrong. The super black eagle 3 is my go to gun for everything. The inertia drive is reliable as the sun coming up. The berettas feel like your holding a two by four, the brownings are nice and fit very well, but the gas operation is a hassle. The black eagle 3 has cycled every load I’ve put through it from light dove to heavy duck. The recoil is minimal with the comfort tech stocks and ease of break down is superb. There a little pricy but worth every penny. You won’t be dissatisfied with the black eagle 3.


----------



## Evergreen (Dec 13, 2020)

This seems to be an against the grain answer for most waterfowlers but for me personally my next shot gun will probably be a camo or cerakote cynergy. I've shot ducks, dove, turkeys, and quail with the same citori for the last 23 years, I dont need to upgrade but kinda want one.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 13, 2020)

Evergreen said:


> This seems to be an against the grain answer for most waterfowlers but for me personally my next shot gun will probably be a camo or cerakote cynergy. I've shot ducks, dove, turkeys, and quail with the same citori for the last 23 years, I dont need to upgrade but kinda want one.



I’ve had one for a few years.  Great shotgun.


----------



## Ray357 (Dec 13, 2020)

I like the V3 and the Versamax myself.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2020)

leroy said:


> Just bought the beretta a400 extreme, love it.



I am going on at least 3 seasons with mine and it is a good gun.  Bit heavy, but very reliable.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Dec 16, 2020)

I’ve got the A300 and love it. Only problem I’ve had was the recoil washer busted w my son during the youth season. $5 for a new 1 and good to go. It’s been shot a lot. My oldest shot on the shotgun team with it 2 years ago. Now my 13yr old has taken it from me. I wouldn’t hesitate to but another 1.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2020)

I'll be the odd ball. I shoot a Yildiz A71 in 20g. Dove, ducks and turkeys. Kills all of them dead if I do my part.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 18, 2020)

I shoot a 45 year old Remington 870,never fails and never had to repair it. I have all of the big B shotguns and still use the 870 because reliability is 1st.


----------



## snuffy (Dec 18, 2020)

If you want the Benelli I would hold out for one. Fine gun, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Wifeshusband (Dec 19, 2020)

DRBugman85 said:


> I shoot a 45 year old Remington 870,never fails and never had to repair it. I have all of the big B shotguns and still use the 870 because reliability is 1st.



What he said, 870, and the Wingmaster. Never knew one hunter who had one that didn't like it. Most have kept them for decades of reliable surface.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 19, 2020)

Brofoster!  You should have bought that one I sent you the link to a while back.  My whole family is Benelli.  We must have 15-20 of them among 5-6 of us.  The Montifeltro does not come in synthetic unless it is a special order run from certain stores.  I will look around for you...I got my sources...one of my best friends is a VP at Benelli.  Back to you shortly...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Dec 19, 2020)

Brofoster sent you a text with a link to in stock Benelli.  You are right or left handed?  Can't recall...


----------



## leroy (Dec 19, 2020)

Have a friend who went to buy a beretta a400 but wanted to see what it felt like but guy behind gun counter wouldn’t let him hold the gun, he told him fine keep it and walked out. I want to say adventure outdoors but not 100%, was one that always advertises in gon mag


----------



## Shug (Dec 20, 2020)

Have a 870 express super mag for 40 or so years. Never let me down. Every one else in our group has them fancy Benelli's. Mine shoots as good or better than theirs....I just don't shoot 3 1/2" shell's anymore, too old for that stuff now. Going to Texas first of the year to hunt some sand hill cranes


----------



## 44magpastor (Jan 10, 2021)

I was in the same position as you, several years ago. Had saved my money and went to my LGS, to buy a Benelli or Beretta.  After checking out several guns, I eventually bought a Winchester SX3.  Awesome gun, several hundred dollars cheaper. 

Every now and then, I get the itch to try something else.  Then i shoot my SX3 and say, "Nah, I'm good".

It won the job and has kept the job.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2021)

44magpastor said:


> I was in the same position as you, several years ago. Had saved my money and went to my LGS, to buy a Benelli or Beretta.  After checking out several guns, I eventually bought a Winchester SX3.  Awesome gun, several hundred dollars cheaper.
> 
> Every now and then, I get the itch to try something else.  Then i shoot my SX3 and say, "Nah, I'm good".
> 
> It won the job and has kept the job.


Its a shame they downgraded tremendously when they unveiled the sx4


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 10, 2021)

I own at least one of each manufacturers shotguns not all are steel shot era guns but have and do hunt them all. I’m partial to my Franchie I12 but also really like my SBE II and my a300. Those are my go to guns and they’re all 3 very reliable. The inertia system is a lot cleaner than a gas system so therefore much easier to clean in my opinion. Especially when only cleaning once or twice during season.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 10, 2021)

Shug said:


> Have a 870 express super mag for 40 or so years. Never let me down. Every one else in our group has them fancy Benelli's. Mine shoots as good or better than theirs....I just don't shoot 3 1/2" shell's anymore, too old for that stuff now. Going to Texas first of the year to hunt some sand hill cranes


3.5s out of a pump is for young people!!


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Jan 10, 2021)

Roadwarrior said:


> I'm a fan of the Franchi Affinity. I have the 20 but I imagine the 12 is just as nice.



I have the 12 and the 20, really like them both. Would recommend for sure and will save you some money!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> 3.5s out of a pump is for young people!!


I shot a whole box one weekend out of a benelli nova. It was uncomfortable to say the least. I’ve shot a bunch out of my 835’s over the years. I actually get better patterns with 3” heavy shot for turkeys.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

I do most of my bird hunting these days with a mossberg o/u dbl. if I can’t kill a bird with 2 shots it deserves to live. ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 11, 2021)

I like my montefeltro.  Reliable and fits me well.  I’d buy a separate gun for turkeys and shoot tss.  I wouldn’t want to carry another 12 ga turkey hunting since I went to a 20.


----------



## killerv (Jan 12, 2021)

brofoster said:


> I am looking to purchase another shotgun.  Something I can shoot ducks and maybe a turkey with so the cammo is needed.  I've racked my brain trying to find a cammo Benelli Montefeltro.  Any good advice on who still has that gun or a comparable option??.
> 
> And yes.......I understand most of the guns and ammo are bought up with respect to the social climate!




Howards in Macon has camo benelli m'feltros in stock, they'll certainly ship to an ffl if you aren't in the area

https://www.gunbroker.com/item/889490350


----------



## chase870 (Jan 13, 2021)

The 870 is my pick for a no joke bird killing platform. Instead of camo I use rust, scratches, mud, and dirt pattern.
1. the 870 works in all conditions
2. it shoots all shells 2 3/4, 3, and 3 1/2 inch shells
3. if you should break it and need parts they are easily found even in remote places.
4. with wood stock its strong enough to use as a club or boat paddle


----------



## Shug (Jan 13, 2021)

Also the Rem 870 has a shorter pump then the Benelli.....I tried my sons Benelli Nova on a crane hunt and I was so used to the 870, I kept short pumping it. Also the guides and my son had trouble with their Super Black Eagles


----------



## Shug (Jan 13, 2021)

The cranes put up a fight


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 19, 2021)

It seems to evolve into Beretta vs Benelli. Both are excellent shotguns. If you hunt with guys who own them, ask to shoot them on a sporting clays course. The gun fit is the most important part. If it fits, it fits.

Next part: pattern your gun with each choke and various shells (different lengths, different shot sizes). It is really surprising the results you get to see if you only take the time and trouble to check it out.

By the way, I owned Brownings, Rugars, Ithaca’s, Berrettas. My Beretta Extrema 2 was the finest waterfowl gun I ever shot. The patterns it threw with Faststeel 2’s and BB’s using an improved modified choke were excellent from 20 yards out to forever. I love that gun.


----------



## Adamjen15 (Jan 19, 2021)

Roadwarrior said:


> I'm a fan of the Franchi Affinity. I have the 20 but I imagine the 12 is just as nice.


Yes I have the affinity 3.5 and it is a sweet shooting gun. I love it


----------

